# Knightfall's "CC2 Cartography" Thread (Retired: Apr 16/05)



## Knightfall (Jan 14, 2003)

Ok, I figured I'd post some of the CC2 maps I've created here and get everyones' opinions.  The map below is an overview of a region called the Eastern Shores in my World of Kulan campaign setting.  (Yes, its supposed to look plain.)

{EDIT}

This is an really old version, check page three for the latest version.  (You know, everytime I think I've finished fixing this map, something else comes up.)


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 14, 2003)

*Note:* You'll see a lot of 'post deleted' posts.  These are the posts of older versions of my maps that have been removed becuase they simply are to out of date to keep up here.  Also, I have a tendancy to merge threads where I wrote text and forgot to attach the image.

Simply ignore them at your leisure.

Cheers!

Knightfall1972
_April 29th, 2003_


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 14, 2003)

post deleted


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 15, 2003)

post deleted


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 15, 2003)

*Barony of Wolffire/Farion Island Region (Old Version)*

The Barony of Wolffire.  This map has been updated and reposted on page three.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 15, 2003)

*Kingdom of Stonn/Jagged Peninsula (Old Version)*

Ok, next up is the Kingdom of Stonn.  The oldest existing human kingdom on the continent except for the Empire of Swords.

{EDIT}

This map has been completely redone as to show the entire Jagged Peninsula.  It is on page 3.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 15, 2003)

*Wind River Region (North)/Thallin (Old Version)*

Kingdom of Thallin.  A new verison of this map has been posted on page 3.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 15, 2003)

*Wind River Region (South)/Thallin (Old Version)*

Thallin South.  This verion is pretty bad.  I was cropping maps lefdt right and center at one point in order to get them small enough to post here.  I've fixed that problem for the most part.

A new, full sized version of this map is now on page 3.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 15, 2003)

*Calla Island/Navirosov (Old Version)*

The Kingdom of Navirosov.  This island kingdom was once part of the Eastern Council (the official alliance amongst the Kingdoms of the Eastern Shores).  The kingdom is still a loose ally with the Eastern Shores but doesn't official have a treaty with them.  It is a kingdom of paladins.

This map have seen much change over the last few months.  The island has been completely redone although you'd have to mark every angle to notice it.  The new version has been posted on page 3.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 15, 2003)

That's it for tonight.  Tomorrow... the western side of the continent.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 18, 2003)

post deleted


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 18, 2003)

*Avion Region (Old Version)*

The western part of the Lake Nest region is dominated by the Monarchy of Avion and the city-state of Gillian, known as the City of Sailors.

{EDIT}

*Note:* I'm current working on a new expanded version of this map similar to the revised Wild Plains (West) map posted on page 3.  Once it's done I'll post it and make note of it here.  - KF72


----------



## Eosin the Red (Jan 18, 2003)

This will sound wierd but nice tree placement, it is often hard to get natual looking forests. 

A few notes: The maps are not uniform? Sometimes the text styles or colors change and other times it is the color of the water but it does not appear to be one coherent work. Should be an easy fix.

Pretty nice stuff.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 18, 2003)

*The Onan Region/Wild Plains (Old Version)*

The Onan Region.  I've done a brand new map of this region as was never really happy with this one.  The new one has been posted on  page 3.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 18, 2003)

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> *This will sound wierd but nice tree placement, it is often hard to get natual looking forests.
> 
> A few notes: The maps are not uniform? Sometimes the text styles or colors change and other times it is the color of the water but it does not appear to be one coherent work. Should be an easy fix.
> 
> Pretty nice stuff. *




Nice tree placement is indeed hard.  I can't tell you how many times I've had to start from scratch and redo entire forests because I went overboard.  Less dense is my rule of thumb most of the time.

Yes, I realize the text isn't uniform across the board and I've been trying to fix it for a while.  However, some text is supposed to be different depending on the region.  As for the water color, I always use dark blue for lakes and rivers and light blue for sea.  It's just my way.  I'll probably change it at some later date.

{EDIT}

BTW, text that is black means that the location falls under the influence of the main political body on the map.  Text that is gray means that the location is part of a bordering nation or region.  Text that is red is for special locations such as ruins and/or locations that are independant.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 18, 2003)

*Lake Qualitian Region/Minar (Old Version)*

Duchy of Minar.

There is now a new version of this map on page 3.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 18, 2003)

*Guardian Bay region (old version)*

This region is just southeast of the Lake Nest region and is dominated by the Kingdom of Izmer (yes, like the D&D movie), the city-state of Shaule and the Elven City of Verdalf.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 18, 2003)

*Raln and the Qualitian Belt*

Raln is one of the few human city-states in the Eastern Shores that is still independant.  This region, know as the Qualitian Belt sits on the border between Thallin and Minar.  Both kingdoms would like to annex the verdant lands of the Blet but the Lake Nest Treaty specifically forbids this.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 18, 2003)

*Kingdom of Ahamudia (Old Version)*

_A new version of this has just been posted._ - KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 18, 2003)

post deleted


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 18, 2003)

*Ragik Peninsula (east) (Old Version)*

Ok, here is the eastern half of a region known as the Ragik Peninsula.  This peninsula used to be completely controlled by the Empire of Swords, in ages past.  The peninsula is still home the Sword Imperium but is also dominated by Ahamudia and the city states that surround Lake Ragik.

{EDIT}

This older version of this map has been updated on page two.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 18, 2003)

*Ragik Peninsula (west) (Old Version)*

And here is the western half of the peninsula.

{EDIT}

Same.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 18, 2003)

*The Sword Protectorate*

This region of the Ragik Peninsula was once the evil heart of the Empire of Swords.  The region has changed a lot in the last few years but I'll save the story for another time when I can do it justice.

Well, that's it for a while.  Must stop typing now.  (oowwww!)


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 18, 2003)

post deleted


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 19, 2003)

post deleted


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 19, 2003)

*Leverkan*

If you've read my World of Kulan StoryHour then you'll remember the PCs traveling through this halfling village in the southern lands.  Even though the desert elves attacked and burnt down the village, the stubborn halflings rebuilt their village.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 19, 2003)

*Temple of Dark Desire*

Ok, this temple is designed for a deity that is both bent towards evil and hedonic tendancies.  I still haven't decided which deity to allocate to this temple in my World of Kulan campaign -- maybe Angrboda or Loviatar.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 19, 2003)

*World of Hyberiae*

Ok, here's my last map for the day.  This world map was originally done in Fractal Terrains and then exported as an CC2 FCW file.  I then modified it in CC2 to its current format.

The world is called Hyberiae and is one of my in the works mapping projects.


----------



## Scorpio (Jan 20, 2003)

You certainly are prolific! A whole Atlas. Good work. One thing you might think about is getting some new Fonts-I think it's a major part of mapping, in fact, I made a 'Font Map' for clients, it's in my gallery. Try http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/Alley/1557/fonts1.htm ,
there are some great fonts there to download.And there are some great Font Managers at ZDNet, I use 'The Font Thing'...

Good job!


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 20, 2003)

Scorpio said:
			
		

> *You certainly are prolific! A whole Atlas. Good work. One thing you might think about is getting some new Fonts-I think it's a major part of mapping, in fact, I made a 'Font Map' for clients, it's in my gallery. Try http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/Alley/1557/fonts1.htm ,
> there are some great fonts there to download.And there are some great Font Managers at ZDNet, I use 'The Font Thing'...
> 
> Good job! *




Thanks for the link, Scorpio.   I'm definitely going to be using some of those.  Case in  point, here's Minar City redone with one of those fonts.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 20, 2003)

*Cabaret - repost (fixed map scale)*

Had to redo both Minar City and Cabaret so that each map's scale was closer to what it should be.  Minar is a large city, while Cabaret is a small city.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 20, 2003)

*Jarad*

This map is for a moon called Jarad.  It is the moon of a world I call Rielun.  The two planets together make up my Time of Ages campaign setting.

This campaign is going to be part of my steampunk Spelljammer cosmology, which I've entitled Spelljammer Gone Wild.  (Hopefully I'll be able to get back to writing again in a month or so.  The doctors still can't tell me what is wrong with my left arm/hand.)

Anyway, here's Jarad, which I created in Fractal Terrains and modified in CC2.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 20, 2003)

*Athas East project*

Ok, here's something I started around six months ago.  I have always wondered what the other side of Athas looked like so I decided to do my own interpretation of what I call Athas East.  This is a work in progess.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 20, 2003)

*Timber Vale*

Here is the first zoomed in map I've done for Athas East.  The region is known as Timber Vale.  Below is a brief description of this region:

*Anboeg* is this regions Tyr for the most part.  Most adventures would start from that city, while adventure locations of note would be *The Dustglow* (old Green Age lighthouse) or *Relugor* (an old dwarven hold that still stands relatively intact to this day).  *Muvenor and Dopt* are vital to the regions defense from the wilder regions beyond the Timber Vale.

Each of the lesser cities are ruled by a sorcerer/priest known as a *solon* and the vale is loosely aligned together against forces outside of the vale.  Anboeg's traditional ruler was usually a sorcerer/priest/psion that is both sovereign & chancellor, known as the *Dragon Emperor*.  However, the last Dragon Empire died 300 years ago, as he didn't survive the transition to becoming a dragon.  In his place, a new ruler took power at the request of the solons, a man named Julro Mar'ihr whose official title, at the time, was simply Magnate.  After he took control of power in the vale, with the solons as his advisors, his title change to *Dragon Regent*.  This title has been passed down through the last three hundred years, sometimes through hereditary means, sometimes through the will of the solons.

The current Dragon Regent is again a member of the noble Mar'ihr family, which has remained prominent in the vale through the centuries.  *Hilrao Mar'ihr* is only the sixth Mar'ihr that has held the title and the first in the family appointed to the position by the solons in nearly 140 years.  Note that the Dragon Regent has real little power outside the city of Anboeg.  The solons rule the rest of the vale.  The solons of today are the same solons of 300 years ago and are all on the path towards becoming full dragons.  This knowledge is widespread through the vale and the solons are greatly feared, as a result.

Dragon Regent Hilrao is the best chance for change in the vale since the time of his ancestor who first took the title.  He is a strong-willed sorcerer/psion who is planning to become an advanced being as well, but an avangion, not a dragon.  He has gone to great lengths to ensure that the solons don't discover his plans and he plays the part of the dull-witted Dragon Regent very well.  However, he knows he is playing a *very* dangerous game with the solons and that eventually there will be civil war in the vale.

Only time will tell who survives to decide the vale's future...


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 23, 2003)

*Continent of Malecade - Time of Ages campaign setting*

Ok, here's a work in progress map for my Time of Ages campaign setting.  This section of my main continent, called Malecade, is an overview map of the Northwestern corner of the continent.

I originally did this map in Campaign Mapper but have modified it extensively in CC2.

(Grrr, it won't let me modify the image I've posted!  Will have to repost)


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 29, 2003)

*Northwestern Malecade*

Ok, here's that overview map.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 29, 2003)

Those are pretty good, and I usually don't like CC2 maps. Good job.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 29, 2003)

*LionMountain Peninsula - South*

Ok, here's another simple overview map.  This one is of a region named for the mountain range known as the The LionMountains.  It is from this region that my group's PCs came from.

Spears, a half-orc fighter/cleric who grew up under the watchful eye of a tribe of Tigé (demihuman race); Knak Rynne, a human paladin who's family origially came from an alternate universe (krynn cosmology); Simon Mardin, a human cleric; Nona Heartwood, a half-elf ranger/rogue, and a sorcerer known as Marty LionMountain who would become known as the Steam Sorcerer.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 29, 2003)

*Da'aphet Region!*

The region is named after the main steam metropolis called Da'aphet.  The area around Da'aphet is also where my Horns of Honor short story took place.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=518272#post518272

Note that this map only show the major cities in the region.  A more detailed version just around Da'aphet will be done at a later date.  I'm planning on working on the LionMountain Peninsula again, first.

Later,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 29, 2003)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> *Those are pretty good, and I usually don't like CC2 maps. Good job.  *




Thanks Chauzu, I take my CC2 mapping pretty seriously.  I've spent more time on mapping my worlds than creating the kingdom writeups for it.  Once I have a good feeling for a region, I then flesh out the cities and NPCs more.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 29, 2003)

*Stortic Region!*

This region of Malecade is what started it all for me, as a world builder.  I started with this region and expanded out exponentially form there.

Now, as I redo the world in CC2, I am brought back to those olden days when I'd create complex colored hand drawn maps.  Ah, the memories!

Of course, Stortic is this regions primary city.  In it's early days it was little more than an walled town with both luck and magical allies on its side.  I forget why I decided to name the town Stortic but I'm so use to it now I'd never change it.

Of the other locations on this map, Gremlin, Mason and Sunset SkyMountain exsisted on that first map.  I added The Sorcerer's Hold later on, which used to be called LionMountain Tower but I wanted to change it recently.

The other cities are all new names for locations that either used to be called something strange and/or childish or never existed before I did this map.

Cheers!

KF72

p.s.  I'll be doing a more detailed view of Stortic and it's surrounding locales later this week.  That's enough mapping for today.


----------



## Scorpio (Jan 29, 2003)

I must admit, that's an interesting river basin you have there!


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 29, 2003)

Scorpio said:
			
		

> *I must admit, that's an interesting river basin you have there! *




Thanks for the comment Scorpio.

The space between the two mountain ranges is known as The Lion Gap.  The area around Mason is more of a deep valley that stretches towards the east, while the cities of Stortic, Quuwen and Vuuthmay are more level with the higher lands between the mountains.  Then this shallow valley dips down towards Heath's City.

Gremlin is more like a highlands city and I'll probably add more hills around it as I develop the next, closer-in view of the map.

Sunset SkyMountain is a dwarven city with some giantish influence.  The city is well known for its advances in steam technology.  (Time of Ages is in my Steampunk Spelljammer Cosmology known as Spelljammer Gone Wild.  )

Shuuvan is more seperate from the other cities in this regio and is known for be a retched hive of scum and villiany.


----------



## psychognome (Jan 29, 2003)

Damn, I wish I was as talented as you are. Guess it's just lack of practice, but I can't get anything decent out of CC 2. 
Nice work!


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 29, 2003)

psychognome said:
			
		

> *Damn, I wish I was as talented as you are. Guess it's just lack of practice, but I can't get anything decent out of CC 2.
> Nice work! *




Thanks psychognome.  And I've been using Campaign Cartographer since the old, original DOS version came out.  Then I switched to Campaign Mapper on the 2E Core Rules CD and just recently shelled out the money for both CC2 and City Designer 2.

Thus I've had years of practise with placing symbols and figuring out where things *should*, not just where I *want* them to go.

Later,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 7, 2003)

*Harqual Continent Overview (old version)*

Ok, here's the continent of Harqual in its entirety.  Check page three for the latest version of this map.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 7, 2003)

*Warduke's Art Gallery*

Warduke's Art Gallery
http://www.griffindesign.org/gallery.html


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 7, 2003)

*A little art with your cartography, sir?*

Here's the artwork Warduke did based on the psionic knights (The Insightful Order of the Republic).

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 7, 2003)

*More Warduke Art!*

Here's a drawign he did, which is designed like a Star Wars picture but fantasy and for my continent of Harqual.  

Thanks again WD!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 9, 2003)

*Janardun Overview (Old Version)*

_I've just finished redoing this map with a more appropriate river structure.  The new version is posted on page 3._ - KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 11, 2003)

post deleted


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 11, 2003)

post deleted


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 11, 2003)

post deleted


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 11, 2003)

*Aragard World Map (Sons of Odin campaign setting)*

Here is an old Fractal Terrains map that I did for my Sons of Odin campaign setting.  This setting is retired right now but I might revive it once I can afford to get GRP's Testament RPG.  Basically, it is a unique world where the Norse Gods rule the planet.

Imagine the acolytes of Thor and the priests of Odin warring against the aztec-like followers of Loki.  Stuff like that.  

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 11, 2003)

*Fractal Terrain Insanity - World 1!!*

Just playing with the Fractal Terrain Demo and Exporting to CC2.   Going to do a series of these maps.  Thus, you could sort of call this: *Knightfall's Free World Maps!!*

Enjoy!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 11, 2003)

*Fractal Terrain Map 2!*

Rollin', Rollin', Rollin'...


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 11, 2003)

*Fractal Terrain Map 3!*

This one's kind of interesting.  Could be good for a pirate based word... hmm, like Pirates of Darkwater.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 11, 2003)

*Fractal Terrains Map 4!*

Ok, with this one I was going for lots of landlocked seas.  I think this could turn into a great campaign map and it's definitely going on my to do list.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 11, 2003)

*FT Map 5: Another possible map for Sons of Odin!*

Ok, the main reason why I've been playing around with the FT Demo is that I was never really happy with the old Aragard map I created for the world.

Now this map is my favorite choice to become the World of Aragard.  Opinions?


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 11, 2003)

*Fractal Terrains Map 6!*

The land on this map just seemed to flow along the northern coast.  This single continental island could be the home of the Gods or a wild land filled with barbarians.  Notice how the bay seems to form a ship with a horse head mast.

Interesting possibilities!!


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 11, 2003)

*Fractal Terrains Map 7!*

Ok, this one just grabbed me when it rendered in Fractal Terrains.  The land is almost snake-like (or maybe draconic if you prefer) in how it turned out.

I look at this map and I think of ancient kingdoms and elves that exist sailing the oceans of the world instead of living in ancient forests, giants and titans rule the hills and mountains, and barbaric humans and minotaurs just coming into there own.  Bronze age civilization combined with powerful arcane and divine magic.  Druids rule the forest while a number of races struggle to survive against the more powerful humans and minotaurs.  Intriguing, don't you think?

Well, that's enough for now.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 13, 2003)

*Overview of the Fallenlands (Old Version)*

_This map is the next 'chaotic' river map that needs redoing.  (I've just finished redoing my Janardun Overview map.)_ - KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 13, 2003)

post deleted


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 13, 2003)

*Another Kulan map I'm working on!*

Ok, I used print screen to capture this image of my World of Kulan Overview map, which is very much a _work in progress_.  Depicted are the continents of Harqual and Janardun, as how they fit together on my world map.

This overall world view has changed some things from previously posted maps.  Especially the far north above Harqual, which still isn't done yet.  I've also added an additional island chain northwest of Janardun, which extends beyond this map.  Beyond that is the continent of Kanpur (which is really two continents so close together that they are considered one continent).  But you'll have to wait a while before you can see Kanpur.  

Anyway, gotta go!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 13, 2003)

*Knightfall's Art and Map Gallery!*

Thanks to the new EN World Art Gallery, I have a place to put finalized cartography maps.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/news...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php

This thread will continue but more as a place to post rought maps and semi-finalized campaign maps.  :

Cheers!

KF72

p.s.  And if you're a fantasy artist and need your own personal art gallery then EN World's gallery is the place for it, IMO.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 14, 2003)

*World of Kulan Overview Map (first rough draft)*

Ok, you didn't have to wait that long to see Kanpur.  

Below is my full world map for World of Kulan.  The regions around Janardun and Harqual are 99.9% finished, while the areas around Triadora and The Fallenlands are about 80% done and the areas around Kanput are not even 50% finished.

Lots of work left to do!  

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Conaill (Feb 17, 2003)

Hi Knightfall! Very nice maps, but I do have one major nit to pick...

The arrangement of rivers and inland lakes seems *very* unrealistic to me. Let's look at the rivers first: A typical river watershed consists of several smaller streams joining together (typically coming from mountainous regions) into a larger river, and then flowing into the sea. Only _very rarely_ do you see a river split into two (typically in a delta near the river mouth), or even forming a loop. A real river will almost always carve out one of the two branches deeper than the other, and then just follow the path of least resistance.

Your rivers are almost exactly the opposite: they tend to start relatively wide, split into several smaller streams and _then_ flow to the sea. In fact, several of your maps would look a lot more realistic if you were to reverse the direction of flow in the rivers! 

For example, on your "Kingdom of Thallin (north)" map, the branching pattern of the rivers indicates the water should be flowing from the bottom to the top left. On the "Lake Nest Region (West)" map, the "Riviere de Vie" looks like it flows left to right. On the "Duchy of Minar" map, all rivers seem to be flowing _towards_ the Sunus Mountains (and you even seem to have one river crossing another in the center of the map). On the "Guardian Bay Region" map all the rivers seem to be flowing bottom left to top right, etc... On the "Kingdom of Ahamudia" map for example they _do_ flow in the correct direction. 

Loops: you have a loop of rivers on the "Eastern Shores", "Ragik Peninsula (east)", "Northwest Malecade", "Lion Mountain Peninsula (south)", "Harqual's West Coast", and probably some of the other maps.

Lakes: you have an amazing multitude of very large lakes on your maps. Several of which are so close to the ocean they would probably have  emptied out into it by erosion over the course of the millenia. For example, your "Harqual Continent Overview" map on this page has a large elongated lake in the top middle, almost hugging the coast over most of its length, with no exits to the ocean. You could only get a feature like that if there was a ring of mountains all along the lake borders, isolating it from the ocean. Likewise with the large lake on the island in the top left of the map.

Look at an atlas of our own world: how many actual lakes can you see on a continental map? The North American Great Lakes are _definitely_ an exception to the norm. If Harqual is about the same size of North America, you just placed about 10-20 Great Lakes on the same surface area!

Also, a large lake typically forms in a fairly flat landscape, exceptions notwithstanding. However, the shape of your continents seems to indicate a very rocky geography. Compare the outlines of Harqual and Janardun with those of continents on earth for example: yours almost look like partially submerged mountain ridges. And mountain lakes tend to be _much_ smaller... 

I don't want to sound overly critical here. I have definitely enjoyed seeing your maps, and I appreciate how much time and effort must have gone into them. But the weirdness of the whole hydrology is something that just jumps out at me.

Of course, it's always possible that your world simply has a very strong God of the Rivers and Lakes. With a little magic, anything's possible.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 18, 2003)

Conaill said:
			
		

> *Hi Knightfall! Very nice maps, but I do have one major nit to pick...
> 
> The arrangement of rivers and inland lakes seems *very* unrealistic to me. Let's look at the rivers first: A typical river watershed consists of several smaller streams joining together (typically coming from mountainous regions) into a larger river, and then flowing into the sea. Only very rarely do you see a river split into two (typically in a delta near the river mouth), or even forming a loop. A real river will almost always carve out one of the two branches deeper than the other, and then just follow the path of least resistance.
> 
> Your rivers are almost exactly the opposite: they tend to start relatively wide, split into several smaller streams and then flow to the sea. In fact, several of your maps would look a lot more realistic if you were to reverse the direction of flow in the rivers! *




You know, for some reason I keep drawing my rivers this way even though I KNOW it's supposed to be the other way around.  I'm not sure why I do it.

Thanks for the heads up.  I've just gone through, reversed the flow of the main rivers, deleted others and tried to be consistant.

However, in some places, where rivers become tributaries off a main river then end before a coastline, they become less wide.  A lot of those rivers disappear underground or simply form small lakes.



			
				Conaill said:
			
		

> *Lakes: you have an amazing multitude of very large lakes on your maps. Several of which are so close to the ocean they would probably have  emptied out into it by erosion over the course of the millenia. For example, your "Harqual Continent Overview" map on this page has a large elongated lake in the top middle, almost hugging the coast over most of its length, with no exits to the ocean. You could only get a feature like that if there was a ring of mountains all along the lake borders, isolating it from the ocean. Likewise with the large lake on the island in the top left of the map.
> 
> Look at an atlas of our own world: how many actual lakes can you see on a continental map? The North American Great Lakes are definitely an exception to the norm. If Harqual is about the same size of North America, you just placed about 10-20 Great Lakes on the same surface area!
> 
> Also, a large lake typically forms in a fairly flat landscape, exceptions notwithstanding. However, the shape of your continents seems to indicate a very rocky geography. Compare the outlines of Harqual and Janardun with those of continents on earth for example: yours almost look like partially submerged mountain ridges. And mountain lakes tend to be much smaller... *




The large lakes are intentional.  And yes I know some of them hug the coastline but Harqual is as you stated a rugged environment, especially in the north.  However, the far north has high hills instead of mountains and in a lot places, those lakes are surrounded by hills.  (Not shown on map due to wanting to keep redraw in CC2 quicker.)



			
				Conaill said:
			
		

> *I don't want to sound overly critical here. I have definitely enjoyed seeing your maps, and I appreciate how much time and effort must have gone into them. But the weirdness of the whole hydrology is something that just jumps out at me.*




No worries!  



			
				Conaill said:
			
		

> *Of course, it's always possible that your world simply has a very strong God of the Rivers and Lakes. With a little magic, anything's possible.  *




Haven't really explored that idea too much but I like the sound of it.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 18, 2003)

post deleted


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 18, 2003)

*Region Map Repost - Sword Gulf*

Originally entitled Harqual's West Coast.  Not really descriptive enough, IMO, of the area.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 18, 2003)

*Region Map Repost - Storm Peninsula*

Recently, I've been updating my current World of Kulan plot timeline in my Campaign Development thread.

This includes events in the region known as the Storm Jungle and involves a cat-like race known as the tabaxi.  On my world, tabaxi are agressive and have a tendancy towards evil.

_*Tabaxi Culture*_

The Tabaxi are very feral in nature.  Their people live in a medium-sized warm forest called the Storm Jungle.  It is coastal and angles downward to the south from the southwestern coast of Northern Harqual on the Storm Peninsula.

Their culture is a meshwork of dark celtic rituals with aztec-like sacrifices.  They almost never wear real clothing except padded piecemail armor with bronze breatplates, leggings, and armbands.  The leaders sometimes wear bronze-plated helmets into battle, while the clerics of Tu (known as the Claws of Tu) always wear bronzed animal skulls with animal bones and skins draped off the sides and back.  Tu's clerics must be male but field commanders can be male or female.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 18, 2003)

*Region Map Repost - Ragik Peninsula (West)*

More details have been added and rivers resized.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 18, 2003)

*Region Map Repost - Ragik Peninsula (East)*

Same!


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 18, 2003)

post deleted


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 18, 2003)

*New Map Completed - Lake Ragik Region!*

Once part of the Empire of Swords, this region is home to several indepentant city-states and their subject communities.  The cities are loosely aligned (_the Ara-Ragik City Alliance_), and are known as decadent places full of evil and debauchery.   

The dominate city is Massalia, known as the City of Vipers.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Conaill (Feb 18, 2003)

Better, but you still have an awful lot of branching rivers. The "Sword Gulf Region" map is a particularly egregious example of this. I can't think of _any_ real-world example that isn't due to sedimentation at the delta, where the river flows into the sea. In a rugged landscape you would almost _never_ see a river branch in the downstream direction.

Re: disappearing rivers... again, a fairly rare phenomenon. This really only happens in major deserts, where you won't find too many rivers to begin with because of lack of precipitation. In non-desert areas, a river that doesn't flow into the sea would probably end at a sizeable lake. And with the amount of precipitation implied by the abundance of water, it would only be a matter of time until those lakes fill up high enough to overflow towards the ocean, creating some beautiful waterfalls...

Hmm, maybe a Water God wouldn't be such a bad idea.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 18, 2003)

Conaill said:
			
		

> *Better, but you still have an awful lot of branching rivers. The "Sword Gulf Region" map is a particularly egregious example of this. I can't think of any real-world example that isn't due to sedimentation at the delta, where the river flows into the sea. In a rugged landscape you would almost never see a river branch in the downstream direction.*




Well, this is a fantasy world after all and really like complex river arrangements.  And the Sword Gulf Region is particularly water logged with deep rushing rivers and a lot of smaller lakes along the way.  the Sword Gulf Region is dominated by rolling plains, moors and marshlands.

I haven't developed a lot of smaller lakes (or other terrian features) yet because I want to do that on a more detailed map.  I'm big on water and magic riverboats are a common sight in some regions.  Particularly the south, beyond the Great Expanse (that's the desert) and along the Wind River (the main river going north to south through the Eastern Shores).  Not so much in the Sword Gulf Region.



> *Re: disappearing rivers... again, a fairly rare phenomenon. This really only happens in major deserts, where you won't find too many rivers to begin with because of lack of precipitation. In non-desert areas, a river that doesn't flow into the sea would probably end at a sizeable lake. And with the amount of precipitation implied by the abundance of water, it would only be a matter of time until those lakes fill up high enough to overflow towards the ocean, creating some beautiful waterfalls...*




I like that waterfalls idea, something to think about.  As for the disappearing rivers, I like to think of them becoming underground rivers, winding deeper and deeper into the earth, and eventually into my underdark.  There's lots of water underground too... and NO Drow!

I like Aboleths (a little, little bit), Koprus and Morkoths.  Harqual also has a huge merrow problem. sea dwelling, fresh water, and underearth fresh water.  



> *Hmm, maybe a Water God wouldn't be such a bad idea.   *




I do have lots of gods with water in their portfolio, I'd forgotten.  I don't know where my head was the last time you mentioned that. 

*Pantheon of the North*

Aegir, Old Man in the Sea (I)
N
North, Ocean, Repose, Strength, Water

Hela, The Flowing Peacebringer (D)
CG
Chaos, Good, Healing, Ocean, Protection

Sanh, The Stormmaker (I)
N
Air, Storm, Water, Weather

_Tulle, God of Rivers (D) *
N
Trade, Travel, Water
* This god is dead, killed during the Divinity War.  Could explain how the waterways are swelling out of control._

*Demihuman Gods*

Deep Sashelas, The Dolphin Prince (I)
CG
Chaos, Good, Elf, Knowledge, Ocean, Water

Tudsara, The Lifegrower (I)
N
Forest, Gnome, Plant, Sun, Water

Hendomar, Badger Brother (D)
NG
Animal, Good, Earth, Halfling, Water

*Interloper Gods*

Ahto, God of the Sea (G)
NG
Air, Animal, Ocean, Water

Persana, Goddess of Ships and Sailors (L)
N
Air, Ocean, Protection, Water

Ran, Goddess of Storms (I)
CN
Air, Repose, Storm, Water

BTW, you might want to check out my World of Kulan Campaign Development thread under Plots & Places.  A good deal of the first page is mythology and history about Harqual (including some fiction).  It was orginally my Divinity War stroy hour thread but now that I'm using it for plots, places and campaign details, it's more appropriate to Plots & Places.

Cheers!

KF72

p.s.  Off to physio...


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 28, 2003)

*Sorry about lack of updates...*

... I've been engrossed in Dungeon Siege and Age of Wonders II for about a week and a half with no end in sight.  (BTW, Dungeon Siege rocks!)

I might work on one or two maps for my Time of Ages campaign setting, as well as update the maps posted to my EN World Art and Map Gallery this weekend.

No promises though... Dungeon Siege is taking up all my time right now.  

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 2, 2003)

*Art and Map Gallery updated!*

Just to let everyone know, I've updated my maps in my EN World gallery.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/news...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php

Changes include redone versions of my previous uploaded World of Kulan maps for the Eastern Shores and the Sword Gulf Region.  There is also a new subalbum for the Ragik Peninsula, which the Kingdom of Ahamudia map has been moved into.  There is also a new version of the the Qualitian Belt (originally posted on this thread) under the Eastern Shores subalbum.

I've also added a new album to the gallery for maps I've done for Dark Sun.  These maps were created using custom made Dark Sun terrain symbols and the Dark Sun structure symbols available on the Profantasy website.

Included is a subalbum for my Athas East map project and a map I did for a dellow EN Worlder, Lukasz Guzik.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 3, 2003)

*My new yahoo group!*

Just in case anyone is interested in see more of my non-fantasy artwork, here's a link to my Digital Art yahoo group.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/rpb_digital_art/

I'm hoping to start working with Poser, as soon as I can save up the money to buy the software.  If and when I can get it then you'll see some interesting stuff from me at my yahoo group.  PG rated Poser stuff will aslo get posted to my EN World gallery.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 5, 2003)

*Robert Blezard's Super Dungeon - Level 1*

Ok, here's a _little_ project I was working on about a two or three months ago (must really get back to it soon).  This is the first level of a dungeon I'm referring to as my Super Dungeon.  (Once you see the map scale in my next post, you'll see what I mean.)

Anyway, here's the overview of level 1.  Note that blue is water and red is lava.

{EDIT}

Brown is boiling hot mud and black is a open air shaft down to the next level!  

Cheers!

RPB


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 5, 2003)

*Map's Scale!*

Map's Scale


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 5, 2003)

*No grid for those that want one without*

Level 1 with no grid.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 23, 2003)

*Guardian Bay Region - Redux*

Ok, redid a lot of this region including adding more terrain symbols and adding several new communities, which will either be a part of Izmer or just on the edge of it.

All of the towns that fall within the hills around Antius are under that's city's control, while those near the mountains and hills of The Fortress are more independent unto themselves, although they pay hommage to Izmer.

*Note:* West of this map, along the shore of Guardian Bay, is the City of Eversink based on Piratecat's excellent Defenders of Daybreak story hour.  To the east of the region will be a version of the EN World City Project (Mor's End) modified slightly to fit into the background and history of my World of Kulan campaign setting.  (That's region is my next planned mapping project.  )

Cheers!

KF72

{EDIT}

I'm alos planning on incorporating Cauldron from Dungeon Magazine into the region around Izmer and Mor's End.  It'll likely be closer to Mor's End though.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 25, 2003)

*REPOST: The Eastern Shores*

Ok, I had to redo my Eastern Shores Overview Map again.  Somehow, when originally creating this one, I left out vital mountain and hill terrain in the northwest corner of the map.

(I don't know what I was inhaling at the time but it must have been good stuff.  Just kidding...  )

Cheers!

KF72

p.s.  I've added my Guardian Bay Region map to my EN World Art & Cartography Gallery.  I've also taken down the overview maps as they tend to change too much over time for them to remain consistent enough to be in a gallery.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 25, 2003)

*Harqual Overview Redone!*

Ok, I have Conaill to thank/blame for all the revision work I've been doing on this map.  (Not that that's a bad thing.)

I decided to shrink the hughe northern lakes down so they aren't so dominantm, as well as redoing several river systems.  i've also added more mountainous features to the map.  Anywhere that there is brown terrain without mountain symbols will be for hill terrain, which I don't add to maps at this scale (redraw rate is two slow).

So Conaill, what do you think?  

{EDIT}

This is by no means a final version.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 25, 2003)

*My Version of Mor's End*

Ok, I had to rework an entire region of my continent of Harqual so that I could make my own version of the EN World City Project fit into my world.  This includes *Mor's End*, *Kul Moren* and *Lalaton*, as well as my own little additions to the region - the ruined castle known as *Helguar*, an evil magic tower called *Nonar Kyll*, and the small ruins of *Farfox*.

*Note:*  This isn't anything official about Mor's End but it does show that with a little work the city can fit into any campaign setting.

The other major addition to this map is *Cauldron, The Shackled City*.  Anyone who has been following the latest developments in Dungeon Magazine should know what this is.  (For those that don't, Cauldron first appears in _Dungeon Magazine # 97_.)  In my world, Cauldron holds sway over the town I call *Ialin*.

Also on this map is an eastern porton of the *Kingdom of Izmer*, which I've also 'homebrewed' into my campaign setting.  Pretensa and Wellin fall into this region.

*The Fortress* is also part of the same region as Izmer is in and is home to a colony of mountain dwarves that call themselves the Du'gar.

The *Verdalf Forest* is home to tribes of hunter elves but tend to be isolationists for the most part.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 25, 2003)

*Map moved down two posts.*

Needed to change it again in order to edit out some mistakes and match my map closer to what's going on under the Plots & places forum.

The map is now posted right after the next post -- the city map of Mor's End.


----------



## Krug (Mar 25, 2003)

Oooh wow nice maps Knight!


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 26, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Oooh wow nice maps Knight! *




Thanks Krug.  Since I do most of my mapping work using my good hand and the mouse, it doesn't hurt to do it.  Thus, it gives me something to do when it hurts too much to type.  BTW, I just did a initial version of Mor's End and posted it to the geography thread under plots and places.

For those that haven't checked out Mor's End yet, why not?

Here's the latest version of the map:


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 26, 2003)

*Third times a charm!*

Ok, no more changing this one.  *Note:* I changed it again.  But I'm going to wait to finalize it and then post it in my Map Gallery instead.  No more reposting of this one.


----------



## blargney (Mar 26, 2003)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *BTW, I just did a initial version of Mor's End and posted it to the geography thread under plots and places.
> 
> Here's the latest version of the map: *




Umm.. do you realize how vulnerable Mor' End is?  It has *three* breaches in its walls where the river goes through, and three more weak spots where the gates are!!  Not to mention that the central keep has two different entries....

I haven't been following the Mor's End development threads, so I don't know whether it is a trading post or a strategic fortress, but I just thought I'd point out that this layout is eminently difficult to defend.  Attackers could just swim or sail straight through the walls.  You might want to shore up those holes... 

-blarg


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 28, 2003)

blargney said:
			
		

> *Umm.. do you realize how vulnerable Mor' End is?  It has three breaches in its walls where the river goes through, and three more weak spots where the gates are!!  Not to mention that the central keep has two different entries....
> 
> I haven't been following the Mor's End development threads, so I don't know whether it is a trading post or a strategic fortress, but I just thought I'd point out that this layout is eminently difficult to defend.  Attackers could just swim or sail straight through the walls.  You might want to shore up those holes... *




Thanks for the suggestions Blargney.  Mor's End is a independent, frontier city-state that does have to deal with the fact that it isn't as well protected as other city's of its size that are older and more established.

However, I do agree that a little more protection is required and you comments lead to me changing the city's wall layout.  The revised map and the reasoning behind it brought about some intense discussions between the EN Worlders involved with the project.

Currently, we're likely to go with harbor chains and water watch towers (as depicted below).  i've alos reinforced the gates.

Again, thanks for the suggestions Blargney.  And drop on over to the Plots & places forum if you get a chance.  We'll share a mug or two at The Downpour.  

Cheers!

Knightfall1972


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 28, 2003)

*The Jagged Peninsula*

Ok, this map is brand new although it bares some resemblance to my old Kingdom of Stonn map.

There are three major political regions on the Jagged Peninsula -- The Kingdom of Stonn, Shadowood, and The Ambra Coast.  Sunwater is the captial of the Ambra Coast but this region does show fealty to Stonn.  Shadowood is independent of both Stonn and Ambra.

Two other regions of note are the sea holds of Athien and the Samuanel Islands.  Athien is a lawless place where pirates and outlaws hide from the law.  The Samuanel islands or the Domain of Samuanel is just as lawless and is dominated by the pirate port of Guthhell (not shown).  Evil humanoids and devils walk openly here and the islands human population is definitely in the minority.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 28, 2003)

*Wind River Region (North)*

This map use to be entitled The Kingdom of Thallin (North).  However, as I have been updating the political aspects of my campaign, other important regions needed more focus.

Of course, the Kingdom of Thallin is still the primary kingdom in this region (capital city is Fruen).  Most of the other political entities in this region are monstrous in origin.

Take Caer Amylinyon for instance.  In ages past, this region was a gray elven kingdom.  Now, after being betrayed from within, the region lies in ruins and all sorts of nasty things lurk in the dark swamps - trolls, mire orcs, and undead.

Another key region here is the canyon known as Spirit Rift.  Thi area is an enigma in the region.  No one is sure who controls the rift but most agree that it is foul.  Undead and other things tend to creep out into the surrounding lands during the darkest nights of the winter.

Also there is the Lands of the Loch Folk.  The Loch Folk are called that because they live exclusively around Lake Loch.  Loch Folk aren't a race unto themselves but tribes of elves, halflings, and some humanoids that have banded together for protection.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 28, 2003)

*Wind River Region (South)*

Formerly entitled the Kingdom of Thallin (South). 

Ok, besides Thallin there are two other major political forces in this region.

First off is region known as the Highlands.  This region is loosely aligned with Thallin but certain unpopular decrees by Thallin's new king has caused considerable tension between the people of the Highlands and the King and his dark followers.  The Highlands are ruled from Aurora although the region is too chaotic to bow to any one ruler.  This region is home to elves and halflings but many hill dwarves can be found in the Stone Hills.

The other major force in this region is the fey of the High Forest.  The fey of Artesia do not pay hommage to anyone in the Eastern Shores.  The High Forest is home to elves, halfings, dryads, sprites and some say the last of the gray elves still living on Harqual.

Note: The Belt will be detailed in a future post.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 28, 2003)

post deleted


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 28, 2003)

*Lake Qualitian Region*

Ok, this map used to simply be entitled the Duchy of Minar.  However, Minar's influence is only felt as far as Forestholm and Hutley Hill, in the north, and the West and East Towers, in the south.  Regardless, Minar is still one of the major countries in the Eastern Shores.  It is also one of the most tolerant.  Its capital is Minar City.

Another important region is the small stripe of land on the northern shore of Lake Qualitian known as The Belt.  This fertile land is controled by the surrounding communities with some fealty to Raln.  They must also show respect to the members of the Eastern Shores or at least that's what Lake Nest Treaty says.

Two other major political players in the region are Mathghamhna and the bugbear tribes of the Sunus Mountains.  In reality, neither of these power groups are trusted by the people of The Belt and Minar.  The bugbears of the Sunus Mountains have been militant in the past and most believe it's only a matter of time before they attack again.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 28, 2003)

*Farion Island Region*

Farion Island is part of the country known as the Barony of Wolffire.  Wolffire's capital, however, is on the mainland - the city of Falcûne.  In reality, this city is the countries capital in name only.  The real power lies on Farion Island and the Baron who lives in Wolffire Castle in the islands mountain range.  He rarely leaves the island proper and lets his country's Chancellor Regent handle the mundane day-to-day affairs from Falcûne.

However, the Regent Chancellor is trying to get the Baron to pay more attention to current worries such as the bugbears of the Sunus Mountains and the orcish Black Kingdom in the Thunder Mountains.

The Baron hasn't returned to the capitial yet but he realizes that he and his people cannot remain isolated for much longer.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 28, 2003)

*Calla Island Region*

This map used to be called the Kingdom of Navirosov but that didn't seem appropriate anymore once I added Arkhangel to the map.

Yes, Navirosov is still the major power in this region and the nomads and fishing clans of Jalivier's Honor pay hommage to the King of Navirosov.  Unlike with a lot of the other independent islands to the east, the people of Jalivier's Honor are happy to be a part of Navirosov.  Skyriding knights first appeared amongst these nomadic Navirans.

Arkhangel, while near Navirosov, doesn't have any of its strong beliefs in the god Jalivier.  Arkhangel is known for its merchantile fleets and strong belief in the sea - especially in Ahto, Interloper God of the Sea, and Persana, Interloper Goddess of Ships and Sailors.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 29, 2003)

post moved


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 31, 2003)

post deleted


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 1, 2003)

post deleted


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 1, 2003)

*NEW MAP: The Nomad Lands*

The Nomad Lands.  A description will be added later.

*Note:* The road in Velany that cuts across the city and lake is a minor program error.  This happens sometimes when exporting CC2 files to jpegs.  Everything goes screwy.  I'd try it again but I doubt it would matter.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 2, 2003)

*NEW MAP: Eversink Region!*

Ok, I'm a huge fan of Piratecat's Story Hour and was intrigued enough by the city of Eversink to include my own version of the city in my World of Kulan campaign setting.

Of course, my Eversink will be somewhat different than Mr. Kitty's, although some things will be the same.  Most notably the city's political structure and rulers.  After all, what good is adding Eversink to my campaign if it doesn't remain _'Sinkish'_ at its core.



Thus, Knightfall is proud to present the Eversink Region for his World of Kulan campaign setting.  A more detailed description will follow at some point.

Cheers!

KF72

p.s.  The greatest part about this was that P'Cat doesn't mind at all.  Thanks PC!


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 3, 2003)

God, these maps are gorgeous.  Nice work!


----------



## Eridanis (Apr 3, 2003)

Knightfall - I'm just curious as to why all your rivers seem to be backwards, in the sense that they seem to start out as a single stream in the mountains, and then break apart into smaller rivers until they reach the sea? (Normally, streams combine into small rivers, which combine into big rivers, then flow into the sea.) Is there a magical force that causes them to act so? Or does water flow from the ocean, up into the mountains, to disappear into the realms below? Just curious.


----------



## Conaill (Apr 3, 2003)

Yeah, I bitched about that on page 2 as well.  Apparently, the local God of Rivers died. (No, seriously! )


----------



## Eridanis (Apr 3, 2003)

That's cool. Serves me right for skimming page 2, instead of reading through it (my browser wasn't taking kindly to loading all the images).

Great work, BTW!


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 4, 2003)

Conaill said:
			
		

> *Yeah, I bitched about that on page 2 as well.  Apparently, the local God of Rivers died. (No, seriously! ) *




And it's a good thing you did or my other  continents would be the same way.  I'm going through and fixing each of them.

Anyway, here's an update to my Harqual Overview map.  I've greatly reduced the number of rivers in the north as well as making the lakes A LOT smaller but ya, the God of Rivers died during the Divinity War.  Things have been very choatic since.

{EDIT)

Boy, am I tired.  I posted that version of the map earlier on this page.   

Need sleep.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 4, 2003)

*Harqual Overview -- New Revised Version 3.5*

Heh, here's the one I meant to post.  More of the rivers in the south have been cleaned up although I still went for the chaotic rivers in some places.

{EDIT}

*Note:* This map has been heavily modified again but I think I'll wait until I'm sure I'm done adding new terrain and rewiring the river system.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 13, 2003)

el bumpo post


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 27, 2003)

*REVISED VERSION: Janardun Overview*

Ok, here is the revised version of my continent of Janardun.



> _moved text from page two_
> Dominated by rolling plains & forests and low mountain ranges, Janardun is best described by two words, psionic knights. These are platemail wearing psychic warriors (as per the class in the D&D Psionics Handbook, pg. 13), whom are part of a knightly order called The Insightful Order of the Republic. These Knights of the Mind, as they are sometimes called by the people, are the exception not the rule on Janardun.  They tend towards neutrality and law in their outlook on life.
> 
> And while the Insightful Order is important to the Republic's survival - it doesn't rule it.  The land is ruled by a Council of Representatives, one from each city, with one member elected as chancellor for one five year term (and only one).  The council is appointed by the will of the knights, not by nobles or the people.  Why this done is simple -- tradition dictates it such and it has worked well for 3,000 years (why mess with a good thing).  The knights can dissolve the council at any time if they believe corruption has taken root.  This is both a benefit and a bane to the councils effectiveness.  If the people wish something that the council approves of but the knights do not (upsetting the balance), then the knights will dismiss the council.
> ...


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 27, 2003)

*REPOST (New Version): Kingdom of Ahamudia!*

Ahamudia is my version of Karameikos on Harqual.  Recent events has brought this land to Harqual through a magical _Transformation_.

These events have been posted on my World of Kulan Development thread (see sig).

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 29, 2003)

*NEW MAP: The Thunder Lands (east)*

Here's a map I put together tonight.  It's by no means final but it's a good start.  *Note:* FYI... the map with Kul Moren, Amoria, and Cauldron on it is now entitled The Thunder Lands (west).

{EDIT}

Reposted two other maps -- Onan Region and Avion Region (see below).

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 29, 2003)

*REPOST: The Onan Region*

_I was changing up the river layout more on my main Harqual map and have now deleted some previously shown rivers to make the continent less 'chaotic'.  This is now reflected on the map below.  The river leading to Stein is now gone._ - KF72



> _moved text down from my old post_
> It's important to note that none of the political forces/alliances on the wild plains are large enough to be considered countries in their own right.  However, there are three main 'domains' in the region - The Onan Territory, the Jovian Alliance and the Domain of Shadows.
> 
> The Onan Territory is definitely the most powerful political entity in the region, mostly due to its large fleet and powerful merchant families.  Onaway and and Onaco are the key 'neutral' ports of call on the shore of the Sword Gulf.
> ...


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 29, 2003)

*REPOST: Avion Region*

_I'm reposting this for the same reason I reposted my Onan Region map.  Edited out the river that use to go to Ambian and another one that use to cut through the Cadra Forest._  - KF72

Description will come of this region eventually.  Need to edit a few more things but I won't repost it again unless I redo it completely for some reason (not likely).


----------



## evildmguy (Jun 5, 2003)

*Great Stuff!*

Thanks for the great maps!  An inspiration for me as I embark on doing my own maps for my new world!

Thanks again!

edg


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Great Stuff!*



			
				evildmguy said:
			
		

> *Thanks for the great maps!  An inspiration for me as I embark on doing my own maps for my new world!
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> edg *




You're welcome evildmguy!

And here's another one I've been working on. (It's by no means a final version but it's a nice overview of part of the souther region of my Harqual continent.

It's called The Bulge!

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 17, 2003)

*Wakuna and Black Storm Seas Overview!*

Felt like doing a quick view of this region of Kulan. You can clearly see how Harqual, Triadora, and The Fallenlands stack up against each other, size wise.

Of note on this map are the set of islands just south of Harqual. This is the Dreaded Isle based on the old Isle of Dread module, but with more surrounding islands and slightly different shape. (Trying to recreated an exact map from a module is a pain in the butt, so I tend to eyeball things.

Further south and west of Triadora is a new region I've added to my world, which will be *loosely* based on the Pirates of Darkwater cartoon series. The region is known as Merria and is large group of islands.

Also, somewhere on this map will be Freeport: City of Adventure. I'm not exactly sure where the Serpent's Teeth will go but it will be closer to Harqual and Triadora than The Fallenlands.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 18, 2003)

*NEW MAP: Nebral Peninsula Overview!*

Hello all, here it is my birthday and I'm still hard at work on creating more maps.

This one is of a region I've named the Nebral Peninsula. I really haven't fleshed out the region in my head yet, although I can honestly say their aren't any elves in the Merewood. (It is dominated by phanatons and even stranger humanoids.)

The region is somewhere between temperate and subtropical in climate. The strong southern winds from the Hallian Sea make this region (and all of the Far South) warmer than it normally would be.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Lalato (Jul 18, 2003)

Hey KF72...  Happy Birthday...

My B-Day was Tuesday, 7/15.

Oh yeah... and the map looks good. 

--sam


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 19, 2003)

Lalato said:
			
		

> *Hey KF72...  Happy Birthday...
> 
> My B-Day was Tuesday, 7/15.
> 
> ...




Thanks man! Much appreciated.

Cheers!

KF72

p.s. My friend bought me a copy of the 3.5 Dungeon Master's Guide for my birthday.  Happy, Happy, Joy Joy!!


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 22, 2003)

*NEW MAP: Gem Lake Region*

Another new map for my World of Kulan campaign setting. This one is of the area north of the Eastern Shores, which I call the Gem Lake Region.

The cities surrounding Gem Lake make up a mercantile-feudal kingdom known as the Kingdom of Jewels, more often referred to as the Gem Kingdom.

This map also shows most of the Greystone Mountains, which is home to the largest dwarven kingdom on the continent, the Kingdom of the Greystones.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Ariddrake (Jul 22, 2003)

Can someone take a look at this map and tell me what you think.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 22, 2003)

Ariddrake said:
			
		

> *Can someone take a look at this map and tell me what you think. *




Umm, what map?


----------



## Ariddrake (Jul 22, 2003)

MI guess I'm having trouble attaching the file I'll have to try later thanks.


----------



## Ariddrake (Jul 23, 2003)

I Think my problem was that I had the map saved as a bmp and it was huge. Maybe the jpeg will be better. 250k is the limit. Sorry for junking up the post.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 23, 2003)

Ariddrake said:
			
		

> *I Think my problem was that I had the map saved as a bmp and it was huge. Maybe the jpeg will be better. 250k is the limit. Sorry for junking up the post. *




That's an interesting map but from now on if you want to post a map and have me give my opinion, can you please do it on a different thread.

This one is specifically for my own work.

Anyway, like I said, the map looks good. What did you create it with?


----------



## Ariddrake (Jul 23, 2003)

Sorry about posting in your thread. I was using cc2.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 26, 2003)

*NEW MAP: The Kingdom of Jewels!*

Ok, this new map is of a land known as the Kingdom of Jewels or more simply the Gem Kingdom.

The capital of th region is Alithton and while most of the region on the map is controlled by the Gem Kingdom, certain areas of it are independant of it.

First off, those communities marked with a CC2 political marker for dwarves and elves don't owe fealty to the Gem Kingdom and, in fact, actually come into conflict with human dominated kingdom.

Als, several of the communities on the edge of the map, such as Mound Watch to the northwest and Rohza in the east, along the river, are independant of the Kingdom of Jewels.

Mound Watch is more like a barbarian outpost then a community, as it and its citizens are bound to protect the burial caves located just to the southwest.

The dwarven community to the southwest of the Gem Kingdom, known as Farstone Clanhome is controlled by a single clan of hill dwarves, which has extensive mining rights to the hills around the Greystone Mountains. The hill dwarven community of Vale Hill have similar rights for the Shining Stones. These rights come from the High Thane of the Kingdom of the Greystones.

However, the humans of the Gem Kingdom don't recognize these rights, which is what the conflict between the two kingdoms has been about on most occasions.

Aslo, many barbarian nomad camps exist across the Lashee Divide and the region outh of the Gem Kingdom. Many silver 'wild' elves live amongst these barbarian tribes and work to curtail the Lord King's expansionist ways.

Anyway, that's all for today.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## RavenSinger (Aug 5, 2003)

*Question*

Hi Knightfall,

I really have enjoyed looking at your maps.  You obviously put a lot of thought and care into them.  As you seem to be somewhat of a CC2 guru, I have a question if you wouldn't mind.

I have just bought CC2, and I am looking forward to using it.  I have a fairly good idea of the shape of the entire world (multiple continents, etc.), and I also have a very good idea of the layout of the main campaign area (about the size of Rhode Island).  Would you suggest that I create the entire world first and then zoom in to where the main campaign is going on?  Or would you suggest I start with the campaign area and expand outwards?

Thanks so much,
Brian (aka RavenSinger)


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Question*



			
				RavenSinger said:
			
		

> *Hi Knightfall,
> 
> I really have enjoyed looking at your maps.  You obviously put a lot of thought and care into them.*




Thanks Brian! My maps are like an extension of myself into the fantasy worlds I create. The shape and inspire!



> *As you seem to be somewhat of a CC2 guru, I have a question if you wouldn't mind.*






> *I have just bought CC2, and I am looking forward to using it.  I have a fairly good idea of the shape of the entire world (multiple continents, etc.), and I also have a very good idea of the layout of the main campaign area (about the size of Rhode Island).  Would you suggest that I create the entire world first and then zoom in to where the main campaign is going on?  Or would you suggest I start with the campaign area and expand outwards?
> 
> Thanks so much,
> Brian (aka RavenSinger) *




That's a tough choice, especially in CC2. The program allows you to do either and I must admit I've bounced back and forth between top-down and bottom-up mapping.

Right now, I'm working on mapping out one whole continent, one regoin at a time.

I would suggesst you start with you're campaign area first and then go from there. Only create what you need to start with. Then as the PCs explore the world you can extend the maps as they travel. You could also make it that no one knows what's beyond the main campaign region, which could lead to the PCs wanting to become explorers of those nether regions beyond, say the Thundering Mountains of Gauol.

Let me know how it goes (but make sure you start your own CC2 thread if you post the maps here on EN World). I'm kind of fussy about my campaign threads, although I don't mind questions here about how I go about creating maps.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## RavenSinger (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks for your response.  I think I will begin with the smaller scale map, as you suggested.  No use in getting too far ahead of myself.  I'll post it in a new thread when I feel it's ready.

Thanks again,
Brian


----------



## garyh (Aug 16, 2003)

Knightfall, I'm _very_ impressed with your work!  I don't swing by the Art forum often, but I'll have to do so more often now. 

Question for you:  Do you do requests?  I'm looking to create a map for a campaign I'm planning on running, but I don't have CCG or your obvious skill and experience.  If you're interested, I've got a rough sketch I can post in another thread with details on the campaign world to get you going.

Again, great stuff, Knightfall, and I'll be sure to visit the Art forum regularly now!


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 16, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Knightfall, I'm very impressed with your work!  I don't swing by the Art forum often, but I'll have to do so more often now. *




Thanks for the compliment.



> *Question for you:  Do you do requests?  I'm looking to create a map for a campaign I'm planning on running, but I don't have CCG or your obvious skill and experience.  If you're interested, I've got a rough sketch I can post in another thread with details on the campaign world to get you going.*




Ok, I'm kind of straped for time right now, looking for a RL job but I can do it for you if you're willing to pay a small fee. Like around $10 to $20 US (MOs) depending on the complexity. I'm flexible on the pricing somewhat.

I need to keep my head above water and if I'm going to do mapping for other on a regular basis then I need to make it worth my while. (I'll need as much detail as your can give me.)

Anyway, let me know by e-mail if you're still interested.

Cheers!

Robert Blezard, a.k.a. Knightfall1972
Edmonton, Alberta
Canada
rblezard@telusplanet.net


----------



## Sialia (Aug 16, 2003)

pssst . . .Knightfall, there's a prezzie for you over in my avatar's thread . . .


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 18, 2003)

*EN WORLD CITY PROJECT: A section of Mor's End*

While I wish I had more time to work on the EN World City Project map... this little tidbit will have to do for now. It is the style of house that I'm goingto use for the buildings on Mor's End.

I'll try to get around to posting more sections as I do them.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Lalato (Aug 18, 2003)

Nicely done.  I like it.  

--sam


----------

